# My Growing Collection



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Decided to tidy up my detailing cupboards and boxes, and realised that the collectio has expanded somewhat over the past three or four months!! :lol: :lol: What I've notived now though, is that I've settled on ranges of products I really like and bought them up in larger quantities for regular use, eg Menzerna and Meguiars... So just for fun, a quick rundown of the products I now have:

*Tools*



Makita 9227CB Rotary - probably my best purchase of the year this, an excellent rotary and a tool that has relagated my PC to glazing and waxing!

Porter Cable 7424 - used mainly for glazes and waxes now, but still capable of defect correction should the need arise.

CM8828 PTG - absolutely invaluable now the rotary is here, to keep me on the safe side of paint thickness!

Brinkmann - swirl spotting delight!  Ideal for evaluating the finish as I work.

*Meguiars Pads*



With the rotary now here, I have found the Meguiars pads to be amongst the best I've used on the rotary, excellent control and very effective, so I got a few: 7 cutting, 10 polishing and 9 finishing. 

*Other Machine Pads*



A few other pads as well, mainly used on the PC including Sonus DAS set, Sonus SFX 6 and 4" pads, LakeCountry cutting, light cutting, polishing and finishing pads... Also, a Menzerna 5" cutting and finishing pad which I have recetly trialled on both PC and rotary and found them to be very effective.

*Washing*



4 Meguiars Lambswool Mitts, really like these find them to fit nicely, and are a very safe mitt for washing I find. Also a Halfords Sheepskin Mitt which I found surprisingly good, and a Megs Microfibre mitt for wheels... Drying towels: Meguiars Water Magnets, the brilliant Pakshak Waffleweave and Sonus Der Wunder drying towels.

Products to follow....!!


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

*Microfibres*

Safe towels for buffing off product residue, essential armour for the detailer! Have here 20 Costco MFs (excellent value and passed CD test no bother), 12 Megs Supreme Shines, 5 Cobras, 2 Pakshak UltraPlush, 2 Megs Ultimate Wipes.

*Meguiars Products*

Often overlooked in favour of more fashionable brands, but Meguiars makes up a large part of my detailing collection on the grounds that the products work very effectively and are excellent value for money:



We have:

#84 (1 gal): highly effective swirl remover by rotary
#83 (1 gal + 32oz): love this product on the rotary, effective on all paint types
#80 (2x 32oz): finsihing polish or light swilrs remover, lovely glossy finish
#3 (4x 16oz): one of the best finishing polished for machine I have used
#7 (16oz + 64oz): best pure glaze I have used so far, supberb on dark colours
#26 (16oz): compliments #7 nicely, espeically on dark solid colours and lasts well too
Shampoo Plus: loving this shampoo just now, really well lubed safe wash
#62: excellent shampoo, but preferring the SP owing to the cost
Hyper Wash: unbeaten on value for money, and a great shampoo to boot

and more besides!!

*Menzerna Products*



For paint defect correction, Menzerna is the range I find the best out them all, just in my own personal preference. From Power Gloss's ability to remove severe paint defects to the ultimate finishing polish that is PO85RD, the range is hard to beat IMVHO. Got a bottle or two of everything so am prepared for all eventualities using Menzerna products. 

*Autoglym*



Again, despite some very decent products, Autoglym is very often overlooked... SRP is my favourite from AG, closely follwed by Bumper Care - both products I find very effective at doing whats required of them. Got a few other AG products I like in there too. 

*Pinnacle*



Best known for Souveran wax, but Pinnacle makes other excellent products too... Crystal Mist and the XMT Finishing Glaze spring immediately to mind. And, of course, the Signature wax also.

*Chemical Guys*



Slowly building a collection of Chemical Guys products here, and each one I find to be pretty impressive... Yet to try the 50/50 wax (will do soon) but the rest have impressed me. The Diamond cut range is very good, on intial testing it proves very effective (particularly by rotary I find) at dealing with severe paint defects but also finishes down very nicely too - write-up of my thoughts on the Diamond Cut range to come along soon.

*Optimum*



Saw these on offer from Rich at Polished Bliss, and couldn't resist! Only done some inital playing around on scrap with them so far, and am very impressed with the products and the finish achieved particualrly from the Polish. Write-up of these to come in the not too distant future, plus I plan to use them on a BMW due to be detailed next week.

*The Rest*



Various other products from manufacturers where i have just bought the odd product or two (or where I have just kept the odd product or two...).

Have't tallied up the cost of this gear, and I dont think I ever will for fear of blacking out!! :lol:


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

Very impressive collection Dave,looking forward to the review on the Diamond Cut :thumb:


----------



## Roo (Mar 25, 2006)

Wow Dave, you really got loads of stuff there! Quality. Now we know why you can always chip in to the discussion with your thoughts and comments. You've tried it all  :thumb:


----------



## dodger (May 20, 2006)

Wow, a comprehensive collection of gear you have there


----------



## CK888 (Apr 23, 2006)

Impressive range of products and nicely presented Dave:thumb:

Last Touch is almost half full:doublesho


----------



## andyollie (Dec 5, 2005)

nice line up dave, i serously need some more meguiars pads, have you a trade account with megs?


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

andyollie said:


> nice line up dave, i serously need some more meguiars pads, have you a trade account with megs?


Nope, no trade account... Just really like the Meguiars pads, they're spuberb on the rotary.


----------



## SiGainey (Jan 29, 2006)

Dave KG said:


> Have't tallied up the cost of this gear, and I dont think I ever will for fear of blacking out!! :lol:


I'd be very intersted in how much you estimate this to be - just a gut feel would be good


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Blimey your getting through that last touch Dave! Stop drinking it!

Nice collection mate.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

SiGainey said:


> I'd be very intersted in how much you estimate this to be - just a gut feel would be good


Probably £2k - £3k, I reckon...


----------



## dino (Oct 26, 2005)

Great collection there Dave!


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Neil_S said:


> Blimey your getting through that last touch Dave! Stop drinking it!
> 
> Nice collection mate.


In a Homer stylee voice "hmmmmm 5 gallon Last Touch"....

Nice collection....:thumb:


----------



## Autovogue (Oct 1, 2006)

wow, more stuff than i have and i do it for a living lol


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Wow, Some Collection there Dave!


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Good collection mate!! Wasn't so impressed with the diamon cut myself - it didn't even perform as good as #83 on our rotary test!


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

thats one hell of a collection!


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Top collection, where do you live and what times you out :wave:

Mind its a bit far to travel!

Dave whats the AG Rubber Cleaner like on tyres, i'm looking for a good semi-gloss product which is water based rather than Endurance/CG New Look etc which i find a bit bling and leave a bit too much residue.

I find the gel type products suit certain tyres but mine suit liquid type products.

Rob


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

The AG#5 is more of a rubber cleaner than a dressing, but it leaves a dark black look with a shine I find quite similar to endurance but it dies back to a pretty matt finish and stays dark black which is what I like about it, as I'm not a bid fan if very shiny tyres... I apply it with a paint brush to tyres, seems to last quite well and if you let it time to dry, doesn't fling off and cause a mess up the sides of the car (unless you apply too much...).


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

what do you use that much last touch for? to aid drying?


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

thats impressive dave. i want a bottle of EGP that big. only do the little ones round here.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

ianFRST said:


> what do you use that much last touch for? to aid drying?


I use it as a drying aid, and in the summer I wash my car three or four times a week so was stocking up!


----------



## tamson (Nov 2, 2006)

that last time i saw that many products i was walking through halfords,very impresive you must spend a small fortune


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

detailer of panama said:


> thats impressive dave. i want a bottle of EGP that big. only do the little ones round here.


Get a 1l bottle from your local AG rep. known as Liquid Hardwax No.1 only about £13.00


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

andyollie said:


> nice line up dave, i serously need some more meguiars pads, have you a trade account with megs?


speak to Rich


----------



## cav (Jan 18, 2006)

so what else do you spend money on? :buffer: 

great collection!


----------



## bobbyraven (Sep 18, 2006)

...got some Costco mf's at the weekend having read your post. If they get a thumbs up for you Dave they're more than good enough for me. Used a couple at the weekend and they were great!!!

Super-buy, so thanks a lot!!!

BR :thumb:


----------



## Thomas-182 (Mar 5, 2006)

Great collection there, looks great. Nice pics too


----------



## sanchez (Nov 9, 2006)

Very impressive collection there


----------



## Steve Saunders (Aug 24, 2006)

That is simply awesome..!!!!.. I thought my collection was big.. Haha..

Fair play...


----------



## Dream Machines (Mar 13, 2006)

Wow davo - you've got more menzerna and optimum than I do.


----------



## pcc (Oct 11, 2006)

nice collection there dave. what room of the house does that lot completely take up


----------



## Tyler Owen (Apr 30, 2006)

Nice Slippers :lol:

Impressive Collection there mate


----------



## BIG BAVARIAN (May 7, 2006)

your next girlfriend will put a stop to that compulsive product buying!!! mines given up !!!!!:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: very impressive collection there,i,d have nowhere to put that lot in my small flat,so i keep mine in my car boot at all times,and take out when i do the weekly shop !!


----------



## Swifty (Oct 1, 2006)

Insane collection there Dave. :doublesho Great stuff though. The quality of the write up/pics good as ever too :thumb: 

Craig.


----------



## PredatorXXX (Dec 25, 2006)

F U C K:doublesho


----------



## Scotsbil (Nov 27, 2006)

Nice collection. Something to aspire to.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Its grown in size since these pics were taken - a full compliment of the Menzerna polishe sin lite sizes now (thanks Tim! :thumb: ), a few more pads, and more shampoo. Certainly enough here now to see me well into 2007 - but will that stop me trying out new products? Of course it wont!... :lol: :lol:


----------



## Benskett (Nov 6, 2006)

Wow, I thought I had alot - you chaps are mad! :thumb:


----------



## Mr Shiny (Oct 29, 2005)

Dave KG said:


> Its grown in size since these pics were taken - a full compliment of the Menzerna polishe sin lite sizes now (thanks Tim! :thumb: ), a few more pads, and more shampoo. Certainly enough here now to see me well into 2007 - but will that stop me trying out new products? Of course it wont!... :lol: :lol:


get some more pics up Dave! :thumb:


----------



## matty_corsa (Dec 19, 2006)

wow now that is a collection lol nice


----------



## edthedrummer (May 30, 2007)

So Dave, What have you added to your collection thats worth noting over the last 2 and a half years?


----------



## kev_vaux (May 7, 2009)

more updated pics required Dave


----------



## daz4311 (Oct 13, 2007)

were did you get that 5 gallon bottle of last touch as i want 1


----------



## dtw (Mar 16, 2009)

Hello, I would like someone to tell me As measured (cm) gallon bottles of Meguiars and spray bottles. 
Thank you.


----------



## VZSS250 (Jan 8, 2008)

64oz of Megs #7!!! Thats a lot of glazing right there!

And then there's 4x #3 if you run out. Lol how much glaze can someone apply in one lifetime???

I wish we had #3 available in Australia...and 16oz bottles of #26 would be nice also.

Nice collection I'm very jealous


----------

